# Παραλίγω να το φάω το γκλομπ στο κεφάλι χτες...



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε καθόλου ειδήσεις χτες (στο tvxs κάτι γράφει), αλλά χτες στην πορεία έγιναν επεισόδια. 
Φεύγοντας χτες λοιπόν από την Κατεχάκη, και επειδή ήταν το μετρό κλειστό, αποφάσισα να κατηφορίσω προς Ευαγγελισμό με τα πόδια, γιατί άλλο μέσο δεν υπήρχε για να πάω προς τα εκεί. Περπατούσα λοιπόν στη Μιχαλακοπούλου, όταν ξαφνικά έστριψαν καμιά εικοσαριά άτομα από την πορεία, *περπατώντας*, και κατευθύνθηκαν προς το μέρος μου. Επειδή λοιπόν την ελληνική αστυνομία δεν την έχω σε καμία εκτίμηση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, έκανα μεταβολή και άρχισα να περπατάω μαζί με το πλήθος. Που ξαφνικά έκανε μεταβολή, και βρέθηκα στριμωγμένη σε μια βιτρίνα μαγαζιού, με την πλάτη, γιατί ο κόσμος σπρωχνόταν από όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι το πλήθος έκανε μεταβολή επειδή οι αστυνομικοί που ήταν εκεί χτυπούσαν με τα γκλομπ *στα τυφλά* (επαναλαμβάνω, *στα τυφλά*) πάνω στον κόσμο. Βρέθηκα λοιπόν ξαφνικά σε απόσταση μισού μέτρου από αστυνομικό (δε θα εκφραστώ, δε θα εκφραστώ ), με σηκωμένο γκλομπ και αφηνιασμένο βλέμμα, να κοιτάει γύρω του να δει πού θα βαρέσει. Εκεί λοιπόν που είχα τα χέρια σηκωμένα στο κεφάλι μου για να το προστατέψω σε περίπτωση που μου την κατεβάσει*, μου ήρθε η επιφοίτηση: α, ώστε εκεί πάνε οι φόροι μου, ε;

Ευτυχώς, οι άνθρωποι στο μαγαζί ξεκλείδωσαν την πόρτα και με άφησαν να μπω μέσα. Εντωμεταξύ, η αστυνομία έξω περνούσε χειροπέδες σε όλους όσους έτυχε να βρίσκονται σε ακτίνα 5 μέτρων γύρω τους, φώναζε, ανέμιζε γκλομπ στον αέρα, τα κατέβαζε σε κεφάλια (επαναλαμβάνω, σε κεφάλια!!!!!!!!!!!) και πετούσε κροτίδες λάμψης (ή όπως τις λένε, τέλος πάντων).

Και λέω: η αστυνομία πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά της. Να συλλαμβάνει όποιον αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τους άλλους. Αλλά:
1. το να χτυπάς αδιακρίτως το πλήθος
2. το να πετάς κροτίδες και άλλες αηδίες ενώ στους δρόμους κυκλοφορούν άνθρωποι, πεζοί και σε αυτοκίνητα
3. και το να συλλαμβάνεις όποιον έτυχε να βρίσκεται στο δρόμο σου με τη λογική του πρώτα δένουμε (ντοκτόρ, _δένουμε _ήθελα να γράψω, όχι δέρνουμε ), μετά ρωτάμε (και κάπου εκεί ανάμεσα, βαράμε)

ε, πώς να το κάνουμε, ασφάλεια δε σου εμπνέει. 

Πάντως, ως ελαφρυντικό της αστυνομίας, θα το πω: είχε ανάμεσά μας παιδάκια με μάσκες και κουκούλες, που προφανώς ανακατεύτηκαν με το πλήθος για να τη γλιτώσουν - ποιος ξέρει τι είχαν κάνει πριν. Ε, αυτά τη γλίτωσαν, αλλά δεν τη γλίτωσε το πλήθος. Μικρό το κακό.


______________________________________________________________________________________
_* Ευτυχώς, φορούσα τα ρούχα του γραφείου, άρα δεν του φάνηκα ταραχοποιό στοιχείο. Ηθικό δίδαγμα προς ταραχοποιά στοιχεία: πηγαίνετε στις πορείες με πουκάμισο και μπότες. Τα αθλητικά τραβάνε την προσοχή_


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 18, 2010)

Ουδέν σχόλιο και Χωρίς λόγια...


----------



## rogne (Nov 18, 2010)

> Πάντως, ως ελαφρυντικό της αστυνομίας, θα το πω: είχε ανάμεσά μας παιδάκια με μάσκες και κουκούλες, που προφανώς ανακατεύτηκαν με το πλήθος για να τη γλιτώσουν - ποιος ξέρει τι είχαν κάνει πριν.



Για την ακρίβεια, η αστυνομία επιτέθηκε στους πιτσιρικάδες αυτούς στον Πύργο των Αθηνών και τους κυνηγούσε από εκεί. Προφανώς ανακατεύτηκαν αναγκαστικά με το πλήθος, όπως είχε συμβεί και νωρίτερα, όπου τα δακρυγόνα και το ξύλο έπεφταν εξίσου αδιακρίτως (είδα μπροστά μου ένα κοριτσάκι να ποδοπατείται από ΜΑΤ, ένα αγοράκι να δένεται κυριολεκτικά χειροπόδαρα, και άλλα ωραία). 

Όσο για την αναφορά όλων αυτών από τις "ειδήσεις", έχει ήδη βουήξει ο τόπος για το εμπάργκο που κηρύχτηκε από το Μέγκα, από το Βήμα, από την Καθημερινή... Αν τους πιστέψουμε, Πολυτεχνείο φέτος δεν υπήρξε, ούτε επέτειος ούτε πορεία ούτε επεισόδια, φυσικά. Ως γνωστόν, επεισόδια πλέον γίνονται μόνο στον Αγ. Παντελεήμονα, η υπόλοιπη χώρα περιμένει ήσυχα-ήσυχα να "σωθεί".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2010)

Το παραπάνω σχόλιό μου ήταν ειρωνικό, εννοείται. Αν δεν έγραφα σε αυτό το φόρουμ και έγραφα αλλού, δε θα έγραφα τόσο κόσμια. Η αστυνομία, και κυρίως αυτοί εκεί οι Δίας, μου θύμισε χτες μαντρόσκυλα: όταν έβλεπαν κάτι να κινείται, ορμούσαν και το δέρναν, μούγκριζαν και έβγαζαν άναρθρες κραυγές και το μάτι τους είχε γυαλίσει.

Όσο για την Προστασία του Πολίτη (μη μιλήσω), αν υποθέσουμε ότι χτες ο πολίτης ήμουν εγώ (γιατί γυρνούσα από τη δουλειά μου, στην πορεία δεν πήγα [κακώς, κακώς!] και περπατούσα στο δρόμο μαζί με άλλους αμέριμνους περαστικούς, όπως π.χ. μια γιαγιά που προπορευόταν μπροστά μου), αντί να φοβηθώ τον κόσμο της πορείας, φοβήθηκα την αστυνομία. Και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, προστασία, μια φορά, δεν ένιωσα.

Και το ανησυχητικό είναι ότι δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που τη φοβήθηκα. Για να μην αρχίσω τώρα ότι δεν φαίνονταν τα πρόσωπά τους, έτσι;


----------



## Elsa (Nov 18, 2010)

Αυτό που περιγράφεις, η παρουσία των μαντρόσκυλων δηλαδή, είναι αυτό που τρομοκρατεί τον περισσότερο κόσμο, εδώ και πολύ καιρό, στην περιοχή των Εξαρχείων. Περνάς δίπλα τους και δεν ξέρεις πώς μπορεί να αντιδράσουν, αν ξαφνικά τους τη δώσει, έτσι που στέκονται με το όπλο παρά πόδα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Μα δε θα καταργούσαν τον κουκουλονόμο και τα χημικά, που θα τα αντικαθιστούσαν με νεράκι του Θεού (υπό πίεση);


----------

